# s



## Cassie90 (Oct 4, 2011)

delete


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

It isn't _always_ about the food hon. There are other triggers besides food and stress.Use imodium with the evening meal and see if that helps your mornings. OR try using the calcium carbonate supplements the way Linda suggests on the 1st page of the L"Linda's Calcium" thread stuck on the top of the Diarrhea Forum.


----------

